# [Nethersturm] Bloody Roots suchen...



## NatKeri (5. Juli 2007)

Grüsse,

Wir, die "Bloody Roots", suchen Gleichgesinnte, für eine Gilde, die sich vorgenommen hat im lockeren Spiel auch mal die ein oder andere höhere Instanz zu betreten ( und zu überleben ).

Wichtig für uns ist, das es immer noch ein Spiel bleibt, und wir keine Fließband-Raids veranstalten, bzw Powergamer dazwischen haben wollen. Wer also vorhat 24/7 zu raiden und so, wird bei uns sicher keine Freude haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was hoffentlich nicht abschreckt ist , das Gildenführung derzeit Altersmässig 35+ ist. Auch bisherigen Spieler sind 25+. Daher können auf Grund von Berufstätigkeit mögliche Instanzengänge nur am Abend bzw am Wochenende stattfinden, solange die Gilde nicht über eine gewisse Stammspielerschaft verfügt, aber das ist auch unsere Zielgruppe. Leute die das Spiel als Spiel sehen, und auch Teamgeist besitzen.

Es geht uns nicht dadrum möglichst schnell viele Leute zu bekommen, sondern Leute die wie wir denken. Unser Ziel als erstes sind 10 bis 15 Stammspieler, welche gemeinsam auf ein Levelniveau begracht werden. Erst wenn dies erreicht ist denken wir über die 25er Grenze nach. Die Gemeinschaft soll sich festigen und nicht zu schnell wachsen.

Wir haben unsere bisherige Spielerfahrung in einer anderen Gilde gesammelt, und kamen zu dem Entschluss, das wir mit der Gilde die höheren Instanzen nicht schaffen werden.

Unsere Technische Seite:
http://www.wow-bloodyroots.de ( Forum mit einem Link zum Gildenroster )
Teamspeakserver vorhanden
iG - Gildenbank ( Duckibank )

Gesucht werden vor allem:

Krieger, Magier, Hexer, Schamanen, Druiden, Priester, Schurken


Wo wir schon bissl genauer hinschauen sind bei:
Jäger, Paladine



Bei interesse:
Im Forum melden, oder iG die Chars Lassiter bzw Keri anwispern. ( Bzw deren Twinkchars, Benediktus oder Natkeri )


----------



## Madedman (5. Juli 2007)

ähm ich seh hier nicht die fraktion und auch nit den realm?? Hab ich vielleicht ne leseschwäche oder steht das da nit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NatKeri (5. Juli 2007)

Madedman schrieb:


> ähm ich seh hier nicht die fraktion und auch nit den realm?? Hab ich vielleicht ne leseschwäche oder steht das da nit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mit der Fraktion habe ich editiert, obwohl ein Blick auf die Webseite dies sicher erklärt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Server steht am Anfang vom Topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madedman (6. Juli 2007)

Oh stimmt sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In welchem level berreich sucht ihr denn?


----------



## NatKeri (6. Juli 2007)

Madedman schrieb:


> Oh stimmt sorry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So ab Lvl 20 wäre gut.. da wir leider paar leute verloren haben, müssen wir Nachwuchs ranziehen, also obergrenze wäre bis 60 erstmal.


----------



## Madedman (6. Juli 2007)

Kann im moment nit zocken aber ich würd mich die tage vielleicht mal ingame melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NatKeri (13. Juli 2007)

/ edith


----------



## STJO (15. Juli 2007)

Ich n lev 33 Jäger suche ne Gilde.
Muss ich n bewerben schreiben oder so???


----------

